# 2013 RS 6Spd - Lowering Springs



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

There is not any difference the suspension from RS to standard of the same trim package. If it works on an Lt it'll work on a lt RS


----------



## RobJobCornontheCob (May 16, 2016)

So are the rear beams different for the LT and LTZ models? I take it for rear drum versus disc brake setup?


----------



## RobJobCornontheCob (May 16, 2016)

Also, any recommendations? People seem to be head-over-heals for Eibachs. H&R and some other brands are coming up as options from my search. Seems only tow adjustment is needed to run with stock dampers w/ little to no tire wear?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

170-3tree said:


> There is not any difference the suspension from RS to standard of the same trim package. If it works on an Lt it'll work on a lt RS


RS and Eco springs are lower and for that reason springs like H&R won't drop the car.




RobJobCornontheCob said:


> Also, any recommendations? People seem to be head-over-heals for Eibachs. H&R and some other brands are coming up as options from my search. Seems only tow adjustment is needed to run with stock dampers w/ little to no tire wear?


 H&R will raise the height of your RS Cruze. They are marked not for RS.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Yes ^ if you have an RS and want to go lower, MUST get Eibach or coilovers


----------



## RobJobCornontheCob (May 16, 2016)

Merc6 said:


> RS and Eco springs are lower and for that reason springs like H&R won't drop the car.
> 
> 
> 
> H&R will raise the height of your RS Cruze. They are marked not for RS.



That being said, I'd assume I'd get closer to 0.8" drop then, not 1.5" that people are claiming.


----------



## pgthe1 (Mar 14, 2016)

RobJobCornontheCob said:


> That being said, I'd assume I'd get closer to 0.8" drop then, not 1.5" that people are claiming.


Bump for someone who knows the answer... I'd also like to know lol.


----------

